# Kaspersky Endpoint Security 10 for Windows 10, when?



## FaithfulSon (Aug 25, 2015)

Good day,

I'm a new member on this forum.
It's great to see such a busy and active tech forum.

Anyway, off to business. Does anyone possibly know when Kaspersky, if at all, will be releasing a new version of their Endpoint Security for Windows 10?

The current version, although released in 2015 does not support Windows 10 and fails to install.
This was tested in a domain environment with Windows 10 Professional.

Thank you,


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

According to what the software developer has posted on their website it would seem December: http://support.kaspersky.com/12392#block1


----------



## FaithfulSon (Aug 25, 2015)

Thank you very much for the reply.

That answers my question. At least they will be supporting the product, so that is a relief in itself.

Thanks once more


----------

